# Woodbury wildlife



## Bob Tonti (Jul 30, 2004)

Does anyone hunt this area? Is it mostly stripped out from mining want to start looking into this area for new area to hunt lost my private property to guys who have the money to lease land.any info would be great.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

I've never deer hunted it, just turkey. It's a really great place. Every year I plan on bowhunting out there but I never can get myself to leave my private places. It's a pretty good area. I don't know the land that well, you would need to get a map and walk around it a few times.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I have rabbit hunted out there and covered lots of land... the woods are big and you can get turned around in some of the larger tracts of land.... but I have seen lots of deer sign there.... I hear it gets a ton of pressure during gun and turkey season?? is this true about the turkey season CHASE845?


----------



## Snag06 (Mar 24, 2006)

How about grouse? Are there any there?


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I have jumped a couple grouse! and I have also jumped a bunch of quail!


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

Scout the northwest areas.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Bob,

There are plenty of deer there and although there are several guys who hunt in there it never seemed crowded at any time I hunted there. There are thousands of acres of land ranging from open grassy fields to brush to large mature woods. Many of the areas allow you to get way back from the road which usually assures you of a place to your own while hunting. If you are looking in to public hunting grounds I would say that it is a good place to start.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

I've only turkey hunted it a couple times and I don't really recall that much pressure. From what I remember, the place is so big I felt like we had the whole place to ourselves. This might have been later in the season though I can't remember, it's been a few years. There are a ton of turkeys around there though. 

Bob - Check out the Tri-Valley wildlife area too.


----------



## Bob Tonti (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks guys


----------

